

Women’s expectations of the opposite sex are at least as unrealistic as men’s - henryw
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21576061-womens-expectations-opposite-sex-are-least-unrealistic

======
mjmahone17
As there was no counter-study they cited, it's not clear that women's
expectations are "at least as" unrealistic. While this may be a result I would
expect, I don't see the data backing it up (and nowhere in the actual article
does it attempt to).

That being said, it would be exceedingly unsurprising to find that women are
equally influenced by social norms/social constructs of attractiveness as men.

------
vacri
Another example of shoddy science reporting. Sure, it reports on a study done
on attractiveness of males to females. But the title is not supported by the
article - nowhere in the article does it cover men's expectations in a similar
quantitative fashion.

And as for the opening 'men wondering what women want', _people_ want
different things. Finding what's generally attractive to a gender does not
conversely mean that you know what individual members of that gender want. And
even if either gender were homogenous anyway, what you want changes
significantly as you age - what a 20-, 40-, and 60-year old want are
frequently very different things, even in the same person.

